# stressed out



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

having a bad day!!!I dont know what to do... in the last 3 weeks my ibs d has been so bad that i have had to take off 4 days of work in 3 weeks, and if i have gone to work then i have been runnning back and forth to the toilet!! I am stressing so much about it, I dont want to lose my job. My boss knows about my problem, but im scared he will just give up and not give me any more work....


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

There's lots of things you could try...Immodium: take to stop d at work.Diphenoxylate: powerful anti-d med from doctor. Calcium: see D forum for lots of info.I always carry Immodium and Diphenoxylate. Also, try changing your diet, or eating minimum bland foods like toast, bananas, grilled chicken breasts until it improves. That usually works for me. Good luck


----------

